# What is the 2020 Rogue Mid-Year change code G02?



## MICHAEL S (Apr 13, 2020)

I am looking to purchase a 2020 Rogue and want to know what pkg #G02 Mid-Year is.
I know on previous Nissan models it usually means they add new tech midyear like BSW, etc.


----------

